# Schmied,Ingi oder Juwe?



## Yarys (27. April 2011)

Morgen buffies^^

habe jetzt bb relativ weit hch geskillt (knapp 400) und frage mich jetzt ob ich Schmied ingi oder juwe hochskillen soll.Ich will später mal als tank raiden,falls das was hilft.Von ingi weiß ich das man es fürs raiden nicht sonderlich gebrauchen kann (eigene erfahrung).


----------



## Neyanie (27. April 2011)

Hi.

Wenn du schon weißt das dir Ingi beim Raiden nix bringt lern es gar nicht erst ^^ Schmiede können sich recht gute Waffen und epic Schilde herstellen. Juwe haben zusätzliche Sockel (glaub ich, koregiert mich bitte wenn ich falsch liege) und/oder können höhere Werte Sockeln. Les dich doch mal in Schmiedeguides und Juweguides ein und entscheid dann was für dich am wichtigsten ist.


----------



## Jordin (27. April 2011)

Items sind austauschbar. Berufsboni bleiben ein Leben lang 




*Ingi-Berufsboni:*

Vernetzte Rüstungsverstärkung

Synapsenfedern

Schnelldrehende Abwehrplatten 

Rückenmarkseinspritzung_
_
Geerdeter Plasmaschild 


vs.​

*Schmiedekunst-Berufsboni:*

Handschuhsockel

Armschienensockel


vs.​

*Juwe-Berufsboni:*

Schimärenauge ist nur für den Juwe und bietet einen höheren Sockelwert.

Z.B. 

Fragiles Schimärenauge 

Gediegenes Schimärenauge






Wenn man nebenbei noch Gold verdienen will, würde ich zum Juwe tendieren.


----------

